
Are Palantir employees' Common shares worthless? - bane
http://www.paloaltoonline.com/square/print/2016/02/23/are-palantir-employees-common-shares-worthless-
======
marssaxman
I don't know anything specific about this Palantir outfit, but unless they're
doing something unusually generous with their option structure, then duh, yes,
of course the shares are worthless - they're ALWAYS worthless. That's the
game, and that's always been the game. The founders end up with something, the
first few employees end up with enough to feel like they didn't completely
waste their time, and everyone else gets a job for a while. That's how it
goes.

